# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Büyük kulüp derin

## akazkisbo

Büyük Kulübe devamğ.

Bölüm 2

Derin Devletin üyeleri ülkenin bankaları hortumlanırken gürültü çıkartırlar ve Türk Milletinin dikkatlerini başka tarafa çekerler.2000 yılında üst üste olan banka hortumlama olaylarını derin devlet dediğimiz güruh bilmekteydi.Ve bu bankaları hortumlayanların çoğu Sebataycıdır ve derin devletin bilgisi dahilinde olmuştur. 

Eğer derin devletin mafya kasası, tefeci Yahudi Nesim Malki öldürüldüğünde İsrail'in 2 milyar doları kaybolmamış olsaydı,Kurtlar Vadisi bu denli karışmayacaktı.Mossad seri suikastlarla tahsilata başlamasa idi ne Türkbank skandalı ortaya çıkar, nede bankaların hortumlandığını kavrayabilirdik.üakıcı- Yiğit- Mesut Yılmaz-Güneş Taner bağlantıları saçılırdı.Mossad, para derdine kendi ayağını vurmuştu. 

Bu ülkenin 50 milyar dolarını bankalarda batıranların arkasında gizli bir örgüt yapılanması aranmalıydı.Derin devletin haberi olmadan bu kadar soygun yapılamazdı.Bazılarına göre bu gizli örgütün adı Ergenekondur.Diğer tanımıyla NATO üyesi ülkelerde CIA tarafından kurdurulmuş Gladio.Yalnız tek farkı Mossad'ın katkılarıyla örgütlenme Sebataycı eksenli Masonik bir temelde gelişmişti.

üıkarları için sağ el veya sol el farketmiyordu.Logosunun yanında 50 yıldır takiyye yaparak ' Türkiye Türklerindir' diyen gazete (Hürriyet paçavrası)medyadaki ana üsleriydi; dolayısıyla Koç Grubu'nun çıkarları Türkiye'nin çıkarlarından önce geliyor.Kemalizm ve laiklik oyuncaklarıyla Sebataycı örgütlenmeye karşı çıkanlar yok ediliyor veya sindiriliyor. 
Bir ahtapot gibi kolları olan bu örgütün ülkemizdeki yasal adı 'CIRCLE DğORIENT'- 'Büyük Klüp. İngilizce isminde geçen ' Circle' aynı zamanda Tapınakcıların yurtdışındaki yayın organının ismidir. 

Siyonizm, Sabataycılar ve Tapınak şövelyeleri arasındaki gizli bağlantı Siyonist Tapınağı Tarikatı'na kadar uzanır.üstadı azamlarının ünvanı ' Denizci'dir.Güven Erkaya'nın bir dönem başkanlığını yürütmesi sadece eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı olmasından kaynaklanmamaktaydı.Emekli deniz oramiralı ve 12 Eylül sonrası başbakanlık yapan Bülent Ulusu, uzun süre Büyük Klüp'ün başkanlığını yürüttü,halen üyedir.Onun döneminde üye olan meşhurlar arasında babasından misyonu devralan Mehmet Ağar ve Beşiktaş'ın efsanevi başkanı Süleyman Seba sayılabilir.

Hakkındaki onca delile rağmen beraat ettirilir.üakıcı, bu ülkede devletin adamı olarak derin devlete çalışan en derin adamdır. Konuşursa alem karışır.Bu nedenle devlet eliyle kaçırılır. Sinan Engin sadece talimatı yerine getirmiştir.İngilizcesiyle "MORAL REARMAMENT-MR", Türkçesiyle "MANEVI CİHAZLANMA TEşKİLATI" nın kökleri dışardadır. 

Tapınakcıların, zuhruna vesile oldukları Protestan mezhebinin bağlısı (Lutheryan) Amerikan Pastorğu Frank Buchman tarafından, 1929ğda "Oxford Group" olarak tesis edilir. Buchman daha sonra, İngilterede EVANJELİK olur; yani Bush oğlu Bushğun, "Yeni Dünya Düzencileri"nin mezhebine duhul eder!.. 

Bu derneğin Türkiye şubesi Beyogluğndadır.Hatta oranın bir sokağında, "Asmalı Mescid vardır; aynı sokakta, "BğNAI BğRITH-AHDİN KARDEşLERİ" teşkilatı, "FAKİRLERİ KORUMA DERNEĞİ" adı altında faaliyet göstermektedirler. İşte bu sokakta, "MANEVİ CİHAZLANMA TEşKİLATI" da faaliyete başlar. "Toplum faydasına dernekler" listesinde olup, vergiden muaf ve üste "bütçe"den para da alan bu -bu iki- derneğin kurucu başkanu, Prof. Dr. FAHRETTİN KERİM GüKAY'dır... 33. dereceden mason olan bu adamın, Göztepe-İstasyon durağındaki köşkü teşkilatın toplantı yeri idi; şimdi dikkat, bir başka toplantı yeri ise İSMAİL AĞARğın, Kadıköyğdeki köşkü... 

Bu adam, 60 ihtilalinde idam edilen F. R. Zorluğnun da akrabası ve Ayasofya'nın Ortadoks ibadetine açılmasını istiyor. Heybeliada'daki Ruhbani okulunun açılmasıyla istekleri durulmayacak.

Yarın Büyük Kulübe hangi kişiler üye.ünlü isimleri okuyunca şaşıracaksınız.

Hepiniz ALLAH ğa emanet olun.

www.azapaskerleri.net [email protected]

----------

